# SIX REASONS WHY A HANDGUN IS BETTER THAN A WOMAN...



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SIX REASONS WHY A HANDGUN IS BETTER THAN A WOMAN...

(1) You can buy a silencer for a handgun.
(2) You can trade a .44 for a .22, and probably get a little money to boot.
(3) You can have one handgun for the home and another for travel.
(4) If you admire a friend's handgun and tell him so, he'll probably let you try a few rounds with it.
(5) Your primary handgun doesn't mind if you have a back-up.
(6) Your handgun will stay with you, even when you're out of ammo.

:beer:

Ryan


----------

